# How long can Marijuana Survive in Airtight Jars?



## aleksandr2010 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Question: has anybody ever filled up one of these pictured air-tight jars with nuggets, sealed them with a low amount of moisture present in the nuggets...to avoid issues...and tried to see how long they stay good? 

I'm trying to figure out if I grow a pound and have to get rid of it over the course of 2-3 months, whether the stuff i sell/smoke near the end will still be fresh?

thanks in advance!


----------



## marcu5 (Sep 19, 2010)

i have those jars and they bud can be cured in them indefinitely. just make sure to burp them for the first few weeks or so to make sure there's no moisture. you would hate to come to come back and your nugs are covered in moldy webs.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 19, 2010)

im keeping all mine in jas for the next year


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 19, 2010)

last year i harvested in October, dried and cured the buds in those rubber-sealed mason jars, then left the country.

Came back in March and my buds were danker than ever.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Sep 19, 2010)

I store mine long term in a cool dark location in Vac sealer jars. I tried the space bags sized ones but they 'bricked' the bud to tight for my comfort. The jars have a vac fitting that hooks up to the sealing machine. Pricey? maybe, but my bud is like new after 1.5 years in there. While it is not a *perfect* vacumn, it is real close. Air and light are what break down THC and I have eliminated both. No regrets.


----------



## aleksandr2010 (Sep 19, 2010)

So what I'm pulling out here from all of you is that more or less, provided one follows proper storage techniques of the jars themselves and burps the jars in the beginning, many months of preserved freshness should follow. thanks guys!


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 19, 2010)

yea man in a cool dark area almost forever


----------



## soop (Sep 20, 2010)

Just posted on this 2 secs ago actually .... I keep mine in the mason jars until it's gone .... usually the last jar gets cracked about harvest time the next year.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 20, 2010)

i was watching discovery channel and they found weed in a a cave from thousands of years ago wrap in cloth and buried ina cool dark place. the weed looked really old but they tested it and it still had thc in it


----------



## thegreensurfer (Mar 22, 2011)

in jars
in the refrigerator


----------

